# Big differences between du and df



## clinty (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi.

A 'df -h' returns:

```
/dev/twed0s1e     48G    1.1G     43G     3%    /var/log
```


However, when I use 'du -sh /var/log' I have:

```
13M    /var/log
```

The true is 13M. So, I do not understand why df returns this value.

This is my /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/twed0s1f   /var/log        ufs     rw,noexec,nosuid        2       2
```

Anybody have an idea of this problem? It's a production server, so, I can't reboot it or unmount partitions.


Thanks !


----------



## crsd (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/disks.html#DU-VS-DF

HTH


----------



## clinty (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks! That's intersting.
I didn't activate Soft Updates for my fs. Do you advice me to activate it?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2009)

clinty said:
			
		

> Thanks! That's intersting.
> I didn't activate Soft Updates for my fs. Do you advice me to activate it?



It's turned on, by default during install, for /usr, /var and /tmp.


----------

